# Northern Lights



## Tortoise (Oct 28, 2011)

My husband took these photos at home on Oct 24th 2011
The best display we ever saw here!
Enjoy!




OK I GUESS THAT DIDN'T WORK!
I'll keep trying.





http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums...Lights October 24th 2011/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 28, 2011)

Never quit!!

Fantastic photos. My heart longs to witness them myself.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 28, 2011)

Louise if its okay with you, I have added the photos for you to make it easy for everyone to see..

They are fantastic shots..


----------



## hali (Oct 28, 2011)

wow - one of my dreams to see also


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Dalano
That what I was hoping to do but I'm still a novice at the photo thing-Thank you-they look better that way!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 28, 2011)

Very nice pictures   I wish I coulda seen them in real life!!!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 28, 2011)

Simply beautiful


----------



## terryo (Oct 28, 2011)

Amazing! Thank you so much for showing these.


----------



## laramie (Oct 28, 2011)

beautiful, thank you


----------



## Laura (Oct 28, 2011)

wow,, can you imagine what people would have thought... way back when...
Ive always wanted to see that...


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow awesome pics!!


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 28, 2011)

wow it doesn't even look real.


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 28, 2011)

Incredible!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 28, 2011)

Amazing, I would also like to see them one day! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 29, 2011)

WOW Beautiful!!


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 29, 2011)

wow! what a light show. thank you for the pictures.


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 29, 2011)

I was on Baffin Island 20 years ago and saw this. Quite amazing in person. The Inuits would whistle at it, said it made it change shapes. I was just above the Arctic Circle, and not too far from magnetic north, so it was pretty intense.


----------

